
A Dandy Goes to War - allthings
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/a-dandy-goes-to-war/
======
richardjdare
I find Jünger a fascinating person. A WW1 stormtrooper and militarist who
later wrote prescient sci-fi and took LSD with Albert Hoffman.

In the documentary "102 years in the heart of Europe"[0] Jünger was asked what
he thought of computers. He said they were uninteresting, and compared them
unfavourably to "intoxicants" by which he meant psychedelic drugs.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ju5HFoD20U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ju5HFoD20U)

